# Paperissima chiude. Ascolti insufficienti



## admin (27 Agosto 2013)

Dopo oltre *23 anni*, *chiude lo storico programma Paperissima* condotto da Gerry Scotti e Michelle Hunziker. La decisione è stata presa dai vertici di *Mediaset* a causa dei pochi ascolti che il programma faceva registrare. In questa ultima stagione, in particolare, il numero dei fruitori era sceso notevolmente.


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2013)

Dopo 23 anni sempre la stessa roba, è normale che stufi.
E' mille volte meglio Torta di riso su Axn.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Agosto 2013)

Finalmente. Ai tempi di Marco Columbro e Lorella Cuccarini mi piaceva anche, ma poi ha scocciato.


----------



## Sesfips (27 Agosto 2013)

Per forza, i soliti video ripetuti per 15 anni dopo un pò stancano.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2013)

si ma poi basta farsi un giro su youtube ed è pieno di filmati di quel tipo. 

ormai è un programma che non ha più niente di dire.


----------



## esjie (27 Agosto 2013)

Sembra che dal '95 in poi nessuno abbia più prodotto "papere"


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Finalmente. Ai tempi di Marco Columbro e Lorella Cuccarini mi piaceva anche, ma poi ha scocciato.



Verissimo, metà anni 90, era più che guardabile.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Agosto 2013)

Godo


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Agosto 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Sembra che dal '95 in poi nessuno abbia più prodotto "papere"



se fanno una compilation con i video di dida, abbiati, amelia, kalac e soci hanno abbastanza puntate da qua al 2020.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Agosto 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Per forza, i soliti video ripetuti per 15 anni dopo un pò stancano.


Ma veramente. Cioè son sempre gli stessi, a rotazione. Fatto bene a chiuderlo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2013)

era ora, filmati visti e rivisti 20 volte


----------



## Marilson (28 Agosto 2013)

mi ha fatto divertire quando ero un bambino, ma è giusto chiudere. Nell'era di internet il lulz viaggia forte in rete.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Agosto 2013)

I siparietti che facevano tra un video e l'altro erano veramente odiosi e inutili. 
Basta mettere su Fuori Frigo e ridi di gusto, soprattutto per i commenti dei tre conduttori


----------



## runner (28 Agosto 2013)

si però la Palmas.....tanta roba.....


----------



## BB7 (28 Agosto 2013)

GODO tantissimo. Filmati degli anni 90 visti e rivisti... Fuori Frigo o Ridicoulousness sono su un altro livello.


----------



## Gekyn (28 Agosto 2013)

Torta di Riso gli è superiore specialmente nei commenti!!!


----------



## Sesfips (28 Agosto 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> GODO tantissimo. Filmati degli anni 90 visti e rivisti... Fuori Frigo o Ridicoulousness sono su un altro livello.



Ridiculousness mi piega ogni volta in due. Poi con Chanel West Coast è ancora meglio.
Fa stra ridere pure pranked.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Agosto 2013)

giusto così,spero rimanga l'edizione sprint di mezz'ora

juliana moreira


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2013)

Meritava solo per quella gnocca apocalittica della Palmas.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Agosto 2013)

è sempre la stessa solfa


----------



## The Ripper (28 Agosto 2013)

fanno gli stessi vieo da 30 anni..fanno circolare ancora roba degli anni 80
meno male che sto strazio è finito


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2013)

una volta faceva veramente ridere


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> fanno gli stessi vieo da 30 anni..fanno circolare ancora roba degli anni 80
> meno male che sto strazio è finito



Lol...


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> fanno gli stessi vieo da 30 anni..fanno circolare ancora roba degli anni 80
> meno male che sto strazio è finito



Davvero...


----------



## smallball (29 Agosto 2013)

decisione giusta,era da prendere gia' da qualche anno


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Rivoglio La Macchina del Tempo


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Torta di Riso gli è superiore specialmente nei commenti!!!


----------

